#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  SGIT Ghaziabad 2012 Admissions, Branches, Placements, Campus Facility Discussion

## richa_tiwari

*About* : Shree Ganpati Institute of Technology is committed to provide govt. approved, job oriented, professional courses in the field of business management, computer science, Information technology, Electronics and communication Engg, Electrical and Electronics Engg, Mechanical Engg and Pharmacy.

*Branches* *& Intake*

*S. No*
*Stream*
*Intake*

1
Computer Science    & Engineering
90

2
Information    Technology
60

3
Electronics &    Communication Engineering
120

4
Electircal &    Electronics Engineering
60

5
Mechanical    Engineering
120

6
Civil*
60*


*Total*
*510*







*Fee Structure* : INR 77,900 /- PA

*Placement* 

Average Package of 1,20,000 PA/-

*Campus Facility*

*Library*

SGIT has a fully automated and computerized library that uses Information technology for all the activities. The library also has reading and text books facility. It contains advanced and latest literature on Engineering, Management, computer science, and Pharmacy.

The SGIT boasts of a rich collection of books, magazines, audio and videocassettes, CDs and VCDs, microfilms and Micro-fiche. A digital or electronic library is the one in which a significant proportion of the resources are available in machine-readable format accessible by means of computers.

The library is hooked on to various networks for procuring books and journals. The digital content may be locally held or accessed remotely via computer networks. 

*Hostels*

        SGIT has separate hostel facility for boys and girls. It has a campus  hostel for boys with capacity of 200 students with modern facilities.

  SGIT has also provided for separate Off campus hostel facility for the  girls students in the posh area of Ghaziabad City. All the hostels have  all modern amenities.        

*Laboratories*

At SGIT all the laboratories are very well planned and fully equipped.  The latest equipment as per the University Curriculum are part of  respective labs. The Institute is committed to provide maximum hands on  exposure to the practical aspects of knowledge a student should achieve  during the course of his/her education.  

*Computer Labs*

SGIT provides the most advanced Computer Centre with sufficient number of Pentium Computers with the latest configuration connected through Local Area Network. All the students have free access to the computers to do their work during the day. All the computers are having internet facility. Computer centre also has facilities like scanning, printing with high-speed laser printer. The Wi-Fi system is also installed in the campus to access high speed internet.

*Queries are Welcome !!!*





  Similar Threads: ITER Orissa 2012 Admissions, Fee, Branches, Placements, Campus Facility Discussion MIT Modinagar 2012 Admissions, Fee, Placements, Campus Facility Discussion KEC Orissa 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee, Placements, Campus Facility Discussion VIET Ghaziabad 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee Structure, Placements Discussion SDEC Ghaziabad 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements, Campus Discussion

----------

